# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Een kater:wat te doen? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat kan je doen tegen een kater?* 

Niet veel. Er bestaan geen wondermiddeltjes of antikaterpillen. Het beste is nog altijd voorkomen dat je een kater krijgt, door niet te veel, niet alles door elkaar en niet te snel achter elkaar te drinken, alcohol af te wisselen met frisdrank of water en niet op een nuchtere maag te drinken. 

Als je toch te veel hebt gedronken, drink dan voor je gaat slapen een paar glazen water en/of een sportdrankje. Koffie heeft geen enkele zin, integendeel zelfs: je wordt er niet nuchter van en bovendien werkt cafeïne vochtafdrijvend waardoor de eventuele kater de dag erop nog erger kan worden.
Ook zogenaamde energiedrankjes (genre Red Bull) zijn geen goed idee: onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat Red Bull in combinatie met alcohol wel de perceptie van hoofdpijn, zwakheid, droge mond en verlies van coördinatievermogen vermindert, maar dat het objectief gemeten (via coördinatievermogen en visuele reactietijd) de effecten van alcohol niet vermindert. Mensen die alcohol met energiedranken combineren lopen mogelijk zelfs een groter risico op nadelige effecten, omdat ze onterecht in de veronderstelling zijn dat ze alles nog onder controle hebben.

*Als je ’s morgens wakker wordt met een kater:*
• Blijf dan zo lang mogelijk in bed;
• Neem een stevig ontbijt met vers fruit;
• Drink veel water;
• Maak een flinke wandeling.

Als je kloppende hoofdpijn hebt, kan je een pijnstiller (zoals aspirine) nemen. Neem liever geen paracetamol omdat dat geneesmiddel het schadelijk effect van alcohol op de lever nog kan verergeren. 
Er bestaat enig onderzoek dat aantoont dat een scheut alcohol, met name een Bloody Mary (vodka met tomatensap), op een nuchtere maag, kan helpen. Ten minste als de kater veroorzaakt wordt door sterke drank of rode wijn. Maar dit effect zou slechts tijdelijk zijn. 
Ook het aminozuur cysteïne (aanwezig in NAC of N-acetyl-cysteïne, een zwavelhoudend aminozuur dat als voedingssupplement in apotheken en natuurwinkels wordt verkocht) zou volgens sommige studies kunnen helpen. Dat zou mogelijk ook het succes verklaren van volkse remedies zoals een rauw ei met azijn of een omelet: eieren bevatten namelijk ook cysteïne. 

(bron: www.gezondheid.be)

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes,

Een reactie: niet ik, maar mijn zoon (net 21) heeft elk weekend een kater, en dat vind ik bepaald niet fijn! Wat te doen als moeder en vader van een zoon die steevast elk weekend teveel drinkt en rookt. Ik word zelf misselijk in de badkamer, als ik 's nachts van hem wakker wordt als hij ('s ochtendsvroeg, ca. 06.00u....!) thuis komt en hij daar geweest is. Bij ons in huis wordt notabene niet gerookt. De lucht die hij mee naar huis brengt is werkelijk niet te harden, vermengd met van alles...ook zijn jas en kleren stinken, over zijn slaapkamer maar niet te spreken...hij ligt dan zijn roes uit te slapen tot diep in de zondagmiddag, en hij slaapt op een kamer waarvan het raam niet open kan!
Kun je je voorstellen hoe ik me voel en hoe de lucht is...alsof je door een muur van stank heen moet...en in de badkamer word ik echt misselijk van hem en de lucht.
Hoe hij zo geworden is...door vrienden, door onzekerheid, door erbij willen horen. Hij is notabene heel erg allergisch voor van alles, maar dat wil hij niet meer weten, alleen de produkten waar hij zelf echt fysiek last van krijgt, zoals noten, daar houdt hij wel rekening mee. Maar hij kan ook niet tegen suikers (en wat dacht je van bier, wijn en whisky..!), conserveringsmiddelen en kleurstoffen. Dat zit in heel veel produkten.
Nu vindt hij het intussen nog lekker ook, maar het effect erop van wat hij gebruikt negeert hij. En hij is al vanaf zijn 2e, 3e jaar astmatisch, maar dat weerhoudt hem ook al niet van roken. Zo triest en zoveel verdriet heb ik al van hem opgelopen intussen. En eigenlijk is hij zo lief, overgevoelig, altijd geweest, maar dat verbloemt hij in zijn gedrag.
En hij rookt als een ketter....vreselijk. Als hij bij ons thuis is, rookt hij dus buiten. Hij kan niet eens de hele tijd aan tafel blijven zitten, als hij zijn eten op heeft, en wij nog een toetje willen, loopt hij van tafel en gaat buiten roken. Hoezo verslaafd....en grove manieren en taalgebruik....
maar hij luistert gewoon absoluut niet, wat voor maatregelen we ook genomen hebben...niets helpt. Al zou ik op mijn kop gaan staan. en dat terwijl we juist voor hem ik-weet-niet-hoeveel-aan-medische-en-alternatieve-kosten hebben uitgegeven vanaf zijn geboorte al! Kosten noch moeite gespaard, maar niets heeft geholpen...
zo, nu weet je ook een stukje van mijn pijn...

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,

Ik vind het heel jammer te horen dat je zoon ieder weekend teveel drinkt,maar geloof me;hij is écht geen apart geval...
Ik denk dat er héél veel moeders zijn met hetzelfde of soortgelijke verhaal!

Ik merk zelf in mijn omgeving ook dat dat nu eenmaal voor veel kopzorgen zorgt bij ouders en hoofdpijn en katers bij die zonen of dochters,maar is dat ook niet een beetje de leeftijd?
Uitgaan,plezier maken,sociale contacten etc?

Ik drink zelf soms ook wel eens een glaasje,maar zat worden of een kater hebben;nee merci!
Daarbij ga ik ook zelden nog 'uit'...ik ga liever iets eten en drinken met vriend en/of vrienden.

Ik moet wel eerlijk toegeven dat ik ook een roker ben(ook binnen)en mijn vriend ook...véél,héél veel (ver)luchten dus!!
En wij steken na het eten eerlijk gezegd ook meteen een sigaret op...

Maar ik begrijp je pijn en verdriet...zeker als je zoon astmatisch is en jullie al zoveel voor hem hebben gedaan en nog steeds willen doen...maar hij is denk ik zijn eigen ik aan het zoeken en zal die wel vinden ook hoop ik...ik denk dat het een periode is die ook weer zal voorbij gaan,zou dat niet mogelijk zijn?...maar tot die tijd denk ik dat je er weinig aan kunt doen...

Je weet toch dat hoe meer je er over zegt en probeert aan te veranderen hoe meer ze volharden in hun gedrag?

Sterkte lieverd en neem het niet al te zwaar op je..
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes,
Ja, er zullen natuurlijk meer ouders met hetzelfde zitten, maar daar schiet ik niets mee op, toch?! Wij merken dat zijn gedrag veranderd is, zijn hersenen zijn niet bepaald beter gaan functioneren (hij heeft ook een lange tijd flink geblowd, nu gelukkig veel minder). Hij moet zijn eigen leven nu leiden, maar je blijft als ouder toch veel zorg over je kinderen houden, zeker als het niet goed gaat met studie en opleiding en je leven vorm geven, dus afhankelijk van ons. En omdat hij elk weekend thuis is merk je er natuurlijk heel veel van hoe het gaat, terwijl je niets mag zeggen, maar wel in je eigen huis bent. Ze willen zelfstandig zijn, maar intussen droppen ze wel hun scores en alles bij ons en moeten wij toch steeds ons schikken naar hen, ipv. andersom.

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo mijn naam is mirthe, toi toi!!!

----------

